# Finding work in Greece.



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

I have recentley moved to Athens, Greece from my native England with my familyand wish to find work, but unlike England there are no Job centres to visit and as I only speak a few words of Greek as I am unable to just go into places and enquire. Does anyone know of somewhere or someone I can contact regarding work that only needs English speaking (until I learn Greek). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

There must be a KEP office somewhere near you. 
Call in and have a chat with them .........(Like Citizens Advice Bureau in UK)


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

While not overflowing with opportunities, you can always keep an eye on the classifieds on athensnews.gr and depending on your credentials check Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed.com


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

with the greatest of respect, if you dont speak Greek, dont hold your breath whilst looking for a job


----------



## vasgian (Oct 3, 2010)

I really agree with xenos on that one. You could be able to find a temporary job in summer where English tourists hang out but you will have to learn how to speak Greek even a little


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

I can propose you some tricks on...extracting some useful info about expat jobs. Could you please tell me what is your domain and academic degrees?


----------



## Corry (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi zouzounaki, I am in the same situation like you. I moved to Greece (Rhodos) 2 months ago to live with my boyfriend (he is Greek), but I still don´t have any job opportunity and it makes me feel down a little bit. I go to evening school now to learn Greek, because I understand, but I don´t speak so well. I finished 2 universities about tourism and except of English I speak 3 other languages....BUT as the others said I think it is a must to learn Greek...Maybe the situation is a little bit better in Athens because there are some multinational companies. I wish you the best, Greece is a nice place to stay


----------

